# Homemade Swiffer "Cloth"



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Found this on a website and wondering if anyone else has seen/made/used one of these before?

http://knitapalooza.blogspot.com/2010/08/swiffer-cover.html

It looks fairly easy to make if you know how to crochet.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool.
I just use an old sock or two if one isn't long enough.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I really like the swiffer fiber duster that's made for the apparatus, because of dust mite allergies. It seems to hold onto the dust as well as anything I have tried. The crocheted duster almost seems to pretty to be used. I think, I'd rather use an old cotton sock as my second choice. It could be sewn up the same way as the crocheted one is. 
Another way I have used the swiffer to mop my floors, is to cut old socks into the same size as the swiffer squares. I then throw about 6-8 of em in hot soapy water. They fit right onto the swiffer head. I then mop a section of floor, toss the dirtied sock into the washer, put on another soapy sock and keep mopping til the floor is done. Then just wash a load of towels.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the idea of using a sock, becuase the weave would be tighter. I wondered if a crocheted head would end up leaving as much dirt as it picked up


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought something similar to a swifter that came with a washable pad and I bought a spare for when it was being washed. Had them now 2 years and still working well. They get washed after every use.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I guess it all depends on what you're doing...
I'm a big fan of these 
http://www.amazon.com/Cuban-Mop-Set/dp/B001AXRBU8
after living in South Florida for so long and dealing with sand and terrazo floors these things are great!!


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

I make and sell ones like this http://www.craftstylish.com/item/44816/how-to-make-a-reversible-swiffer-sock

The ruffled side picks up dirt and the smooth side is great for wetting and mopping.


----------

